# Rod Benson game calls.



## Invisible

Martian said:


> I really hope I am correct in what I am about to post, but a couple of years ago, and woods and waters show Imlay they were there . They had a bunch of what looked like 16-17 year old girls working the counter, with the words blow me on their shirts, I really thought it was sorry and in bad judgement, BUT, maybe not Bensons calls but I think it was. I was looking at them until then


What you ran into in Imlay City was Stratton game calls, not Rod Benson's. Yes, the "blow me" shirts were tasteless and crude.


----------

